# Copper or Stainless Steel Hot Water Cylinder ?



## Antics (29 Jul 2012)

Hi, I am moving the hot press in my home and will replace the hot water cylinder with a dual coil unit, (I intend fitting solar panels in the future).
Is copper the preferred option or stainless steel ?
I do not have any issues with water quality and as far as I can see the only difference is cost ?
Where is the best place to purchase a cylinder ( 2 Adults & 2 teenagers).
Thanks.


----------



## JohnJay (29 Jul 2012)

I have never heard of a stainless steel hot water cylinder - - Ive only ever seen copper.


----------



## Guest125 (30 Jul 2012)

If you don't have any water issues,a copper one should be fine.


----------



## quentingargan (30 Jul 2012)

Copper cylinders used to be a lot cheaper, but if you go above 200L, generally stainless are cheaper. So it depends on whether you are thinking of a 200L or a 300L cylinder. 

Also, you can only use copper with an open vented system (with attic tank). If you want an unvented system, it would be a lot cheaper to use stainless - indeed I haven't seen copper unvented cylinders in years. 

Lastly, if your water is acidic, you should definitely use stainless. 

Q


----------



## Antics (31 Jul 2012)

Thanks for all the replies - as there appears no advantage of stainless steel over copper, I will just go for the best price.


----------



## Shane007 (14 Aug 2012)

Antics said:


> Thanks for all the replies - as there appears no advantage of stainless steel over copper, I will just go for the best price.



Stainless steel cylinders are far more efficient at holding the heat within the cylinder for longer. Copper is a heat conductor and grabs the heat from the water within heating itself and then leaking out through pipework and thus cooling the water. Typically they lose approx 30 - 35C over a 24 hour period. On contrast, a stainless steel cylinder is not a good conductor of heat and typically will only lose 5 - 6C over the same period.

Watch for warranty issues with stainless steel manufacturers as they offer 25 year warranties but only if on mains water and not from well water. Copper cylinders generally come with 2 year warranties.


----------

